# Liqui Moly Oil Forum



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Hello Everyone!*

We at *LIQUI MOLY* are proud to be here interacting with you and helping you in any way we can on matters of lubrication. If it has moving parts it needs lubrication. Even when it doesn't - it still needs it since corrosion protection is one of the main purposes of lubrication. Lubrication is a science - not voodoo. It is measured in microns, milligrams and infinitesimal units - not rabbit ears or dove tails. And it doesn't accept tales - only facts. What your older brother knows about oil - is probably already outdated. The pace of change is fast - and we are here to assist you, to be of service to you. So, give us your questions and your opinions.
We look forward to hear from all of you.

Follow us on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/liquimolyusa.com

All the best,
Ludwig:heart:


----------



## BlakeH00 (Sep 12, 2010)

Loving the oil, just got my analysis back and it looked great!


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Great Show Blake!!!*

Blake, great show in your Karman Ghia!!! My Dad had this car in the Sixties - and still today he sheds a tear for the memories as soon as he sees one! Please tell me what the oil reads at 7k from the good folks at Blackstone. Now listen - tell me which is the exact oil you got. The Synthoil Premium or the Leichtlauf High Tech? Probably the Premium. If so you got to try the Leichtlauf High Tech, much stronger oil with high SAPS (sulphated ash) which makes it an even stronger lubricant.* And don't forget the CERATEC!*
Let me know! Can you send us pictures of your car?
[email protected]

Also, kindly follow us on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/liquimolyusa

My best to you.

Ludwig


----------



## BlakeH00 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sadly, the Ghia is sold but I'll try to get some pictures of it pulled up! It was the synthoil premium. I just shot some photo's of the GLI (this is the oil analysis of it), I'll get those emailed right away!


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Leichtlauf High Tech 5w40 & Ceratec*

Hi Blake,

You got to try *Leichtlauf High Tech* and the additive *Ceratec*. It is the best possible combination for that car. That oil is already substantiallyu fortified with hi SAPS and the Ceratec makes it a super combination. After 10 days of immobility I started my Passat W8 and it was silent from the first turn. No dry beating valves, chains, etc. Silent. Amazing. On the other hand, the wife's Jetta with Castrol (it is still new) screamed for almost 15 seconds...this after we returned from vacation in August.

I rest my case.Try it.
And make sure you come to our shows. We will be in *Sonoma at the Infineon Race track with the WTCC this weekend*, where our team will be coming from Germany. In *November we will be at The SEMA Show in Las Vegas*, with our booth.
You are our guest. Come see us. 

Luis


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wanted to congratulate you guys on your next step into the US market with the NV show!

I use MOS2 in my cars and your 5w40 in my Jetta. Very satisfied with both! 

Keep up the great work.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Vielen Danke!!!*

Dear Biggs88,

Vielen danke!!!
We thank you for those kind words - please be sure we work very hard to deserve them. Next time please try - CERATEC. Micro ceramics beats our trusted MOS 2. You see, MOS 2 comes out with the old oil when you change your oil. You need to replace it with a new bottle with the new oil. Not so with the CERATEC. It stays in your engine for 30,000 miles.
Please keep us in the loop with your news!
Best,
Ludwig.


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

I know nothing about your oil...I've been using Mobil 1 0W40 or 5W40 TDT in my wife's 2007 Passat 2.0. I was about to move to Castrol SLX Professional 5W30 or 5W40. Any thoughts? We also own a 2012 golf TDi. 

The Passat is driven 3 miles to work every day...so it barely if ever warms up in winter. In addition, once my wife leaves our street, she has to merge onto a 55mph highway...abruptyl at times. I cringe! FYI.


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*The Promised Answer!*

Michael -
1- You NEED to know which approval codes your car needs: in the manual or the service dept. at the dealer will tell you. This is crucial as each approval code may require different additive packages in your oil! KNOW the approval required for your car first.
2- If it is a diesel car = diesel approval, diesel oil, no matter what.
3- If your car has a DPF (diesel particulate filter) you need a low ash oil. High ash content is best for lubrication but not on new diesels as they have DPF's and high ash will clog your DPF then ruin your converter.
4- For any gas car, the high ash oil is best as high ash means best lubricity.
5- No matter what, do not drive that engine cold. Give it at least 3 minutes before going over 2k rpms, seriously. The engine will survive!
Low ash 5w30 = LIQUI MOLY TOP TEC 4200
Low ash 5w40 = LIQUI MOLY TOP TEC 4100
High Ash 5w40 = LIQUI MOLY LEICHTLAUF HIGH TECH

And for those driving conditions in the cold - please use Ceratec. This microceramic-based friction modifier will do wonders for engines that have to perform in cold conditions!
Thank you for your interest! Let me know if we can help.

Ludwig.


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you! High ash for the 2.0 Turbo, but I don't see that exact oil on Liqui Moly's website - TopTech MoS2 look the closest...? VW 502 is specified for our 2007 Passat. The 2012 Golf diesel is 507. I will find a dealer in my area, thanks again Ludwig!


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*LIQUI MOLY High Ash Oil!*

*LIQUI MOLY's* high ash oil is called *Leightlauf High Tech*. Part number for the US market is 3864 for the 5L jug. If you have a gasoline engine - you simply cannot go better. And if you add some *Ceratec* to that oil - you enter lubrication bliss. I did it.

Best,

Ludwig


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

how is the Leightlauf any better than the synthoil premium. i currently run the 5w40 synthoil premium with ceratec. but i do not think that i have any local dealers. I have a 2009 vw rabbit 2.5l 0A4 transmission. I also need some 75w-90 gl4+ gear oil. would you recommend the mos2 gear additive along with the oil?


----------



## DPecnik (Oct 24, 2011)

*mixin*

can i mix two 5w40s i have a bit of top tec and looking at purchasing the synthoil premium


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

Who can I get Ceratec from?


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*MOS2 with oil for gears*

MOS2 for gears - part #2019 is a tube you add to the gears when you are working on it - different than the MOS2 to be added to the engine oil - part # 2009. you can add MOS2 for the engine LM2009 to the engine oil for SUBSTANTIAL friction reduction. HOWEVER - 

1.Never overfill your engine with oil;
2.Never use it in a setup with a wet clutch (bikes, for instance)
3.It will leave the engine and need replenishment at each oil change.

You will most likely experience a gain in mileage of about 1,5 - 3, 5 miles per gallon. Just read the forums. Just go to our Facebook page for the latest posts on the product. Try it yourself and them post your results as well.

All the best!


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Leichtlauf High Tech vs Synthoil Premium*

Both are excellent oils - you can see the posts right here with the actual oil analysis...
But the Leichtlauf is a much newer oil and not yet widely distributed in the US. Available in fewer outlets. 
It is a HIGH SAPS OIL = sulphated ash, phosphurus and sulphur. This mean highest lubrication additive packages. Not good for the newest diesels as they have particulate filters and this high saps will clogs those filters - but the BEST OIL for gas cars. Thats the type of additive we run at the WTCC LIQUI MOLY TEAM ENGSTLER. And at Daytona 24hrs with our RSR.
If you can find the Leichtlauf - don't hesitate.

Best!


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Hello everyone!!!!!*

Just once more - and let me make this absolutely clear - we are all Vdubers here, right? That means me too, and you can believe it - just look at the cars I have, w8, r32 MK4, Jetta VR6 MK4, Audi RS6. The wife has a Jetta 2.5 08. See? What am i telling you all about the oil? Yes - the Synthoil Premium is excellent - BUT THE LEICHTLAUF IS THE STUFF I HAVE IN MY CARS - along with the Ceratec!!!!!

What does that tell you? Just saying....!And one word for the Ceratec: phenomenal. The absolutely BEST friction modifier for the times - microceramics - hence the name Ceratec.

Please ask away - it is a pleasure to talk to you.
You can get it at Bavauto.com , for instance.

Best!


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*did you take a course at amsoil u?*



liquimolyusa said:


> Just once more - and let me make this absolutely clear - we are all Vdubers here, right? That means me too, and you can believe it - just look at the cars I have, w8, r32 MK4, Jetta VR6 MK4, Audi RS6. The wife has a Jetta 2.5 08. See? What am i telling you all about the oil? Yes - the Synthoil Premium is excellent - BUT THE LEICHTLAUF IS THE STUFF I HAVE IN MY CARS - along with the Ceratec!!!!!
> 
> What does that tell you? Just saying....!And one word for the Ceratec: phenomenal. The absolutely BEST friction modifier for the times - microceramics - hence the name Ceratec.
> 
> ...


let your product stand on its own and forget the bs.


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*???!!*

We report to you the results from our labs. A opposed to some other companies, we don't make commercials with oil blobs traveling in a toboggan thru the air and thru a makeshift crankshaft to depict quality, Sir. Ready the reports, the oil analysis posted here. BS doesn't live here - it is despised by us.
Thanks for your participation.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*like when you came back from vacation*

bs is bs, somebody elses lab report is nothing more than that. it's not the car you drive, it's not you driving, etc.. you've got good stuff leave it at that.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Are you guys getting rid of the Lubro Moly name in the US? Do you know if Napa will start stocking the High Tech 5W-40? They show the High Tech bottle in the photo, but still show the LM2041 Premium part number.


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Lubro Moly is now using our Worldwide name: LIQUI MOLY*

It happened two years ago, but sometimes you still have questions about the name change. The name _Lubro Moly_ has been dropped for *LIQUI MOLY* - which is the name of our company since the beginning. We used the name _Lubro Moly_ in the US for several years but now decided to replace it with the same name as we are known for and use all over the world in the 110 countries our band is present in: *LIQUI MOLY*.

:thumbup::heart:


----------



## AntiMatterMaus (Jan 15, 2013)

*Awesomeness In A Can!*

I heard of your brand before, but recently got a chance to get my hands on your products. I've used Injector Cleaner & Engine Flush on my 98 Holf VR6 (120k & counting). After an oil change I've added Engine Saver - VR6 purred like a kitten!! Unfortunately not for long, since my buddy dumped about 1/2 liter of Lucas Oil viscocity modifier into my engine. I never trusted that product, it flows like cold honey! For a couple of days, during start-up and warm-up, it sounded like i have a supercharger on my Dub, then it went away. Now Im wondering if I should change oil again or if I can squeeze some milage out of it  Also, which motor oil would you recomend for high milage engine like mine. 

For my transmission I've used LubroMoly 75w-90 G5. Amazing transformation - now it glides into gears with ease (compared to jamming it in there, and ratcheting when downshifting to 1st gear), and noise level is almost non-existent now! Just Magic! Thank You Guys!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Guys, Ive used Liqui Moly Top Tec 4100 5w40 since a year in my 2006 2.0T. 
But just readed that the oil for the gas engine is LAINCHFURMS somethng like that.
Ive been doing harm to my engine? 
Will the use of Top Tec 4100 will damage the engine in the long term because its designed for diesel engines? Everywhere it says that 4100 is 502.00 rated  TIA


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

liquimolyusa, can a high mileage 2.0T FSI motor benefit from Ceratec? I'm the second owner of a well maintained A3 with 110,000 miles. Am I throwing my money away adding Ceretac with this many miles? Also, the directions read to add it to fresh oil, but I have also heard of some adding it to old oil and running the engine for 5–10 minutes and then changing the oil. Thoughts?

Brian


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lausch said:


> liquimolyusa, can a high mileage 2.0T FSI motor benefit from Ceratec? I'm the second owner of a well maintained A3 with 110,000 miles. Am I throwing my money away adding Ceretac with this many miles? Also, the directions read to add it to fresh oil, but I have also heard of some adding it to old oil and running the engine for 5–10 minutes and then changing the oil. Thoughts?
> 
> Brian


 You are wasting the ceratec if you pour it in old oil then change it. The ceramic particles takes time to fully bond to the engine internals. I started to notice the effect around 750 miles post oil change. And it will stay on the surfaces of the engine internals for up to 30k miles. I think any motor regardless of mileage can benefit from ceratec


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks for sharing your experience Nick.


----------



## vr64x4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Why would you want to use an oil and add a friction modifier additive yourself into the oil? I would rather buy an oil that has this in already. Thats like buying any recycled oil even and adding ceratec and then claiming its the end all and be all? How do you know as a common consumer how much to add even? Because if you add to much then this will be determental to the oil. I'm sorry and I will say it that I'm a castrol guy and had tremendous success with only using castrol. All the adds on tv etc is not only an add and I saw test data that backed up all claims made and even sent a sample or 2 in myself to an independent lab that confirmed it. So yes in my opinion I wll not buy an oil and add additive packs to it myself. I might as well then start my own brand because essentially as soon as you start doing this you are in fact creating your own product. So what does it matter then if the base is castrol or liquid moley as the key factor is the additive not the base oil then? ALL OIL COMPANIES uses essentially the same BASE STOCKS then they add the different additive packs to creat their own product. Just my 2 cents use it don't use it.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

to each their own. i am not bashing castrol, i used to run it for 30k miles untill the free oil changes stopped from the dealership. but i know out of my positive personal experience with this oil and then every Blackstone oil analysis indicates low wear. i am not affiliated with liqui moly in any way. but i am a very satisfied customer which will only run liqui moly fluids on all my motors. the cost of ceratec is expensive enough that not every person will want to pay for premium quality oil/ friction modifiers. there are directions which tell you how much ratio of oil to ceramic additives.
have you tried liqui moly analyzed it and compared it to castrol? ceratec is TUV certified so this is not snake oil, it does exactly what the description says on the bottle. its not like adding recylced oil and pouring in some additive and calling it the end all be all. 



vr64x4 said:


> Why would you want to use an oil and add a friction modifier additive yourself into the oil? I would rather buy an oil that has this in already. Thats like buying any recycled oil even and adding ceratec and then claiming its the end all and be all? How do you know as a common consumer how much to add even? Because if you add to much then this will be determental to the oil. I'm sorry and I will say it that I'm a castrol guy and had tremendous success with only using castrol. All the adds on tv etc is not only an add and I saw test data that backed up all claims made and even sent a sample or 2 in myself to an independent lab that confirmed it. So yes in my opinion I wll not buy an oil and add additive packs to it myself. I might as well then start my own brand because essentially as soon as you start doing this you are in fact creating your own product. So what does it matter then if the base is castrol or liquid moley as the key factor is the additive not the base oil then? ALL OIL COMPANIES uses essentially the same BASE STOCKS then they add the different additive packs to creat their own product. Just my 2 cents use it don't use it.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

vr64x4, to be clear I am asking about adding Liqui Moly's Ceratec to Liqui Moly Leichtlauf High Tech 5W-40 [in a 2.0T FSI with 110,000 miles]. Where's liquimolyusa?


----------



## vr64x4 (Jan 15, 2013)

No I know your not bashing castrol and I'm not bashing liqui moley. I'm glad that you had success with Liqui Moly....All I'm saying is that for any noob to start mixing additives into oil isnt a good idea and we have tested a few of these "miracle" cures that you mix into the oil and all of them made the oil actually worst from when they started and you would be suprised what is used in some of these product as well not that I'm saying its the case with liqui moley's ceretec as I have never tested it and have no expierence with it. In my opinion stick with a good oil and don't add anything to it but hey it's your engine and the final decision is yours.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:beer:
agreed. it would be wise to do research on what type of fluid and which additives you are willing to try out. it is true there are many products marketed out there as friction modifiers or other types of oil additives which can gunk up and cause more harm than good. before deciding to pull the trigger on trying out additives i read other peoples reviews from other forums like bobistheoilguy, consulted with a few oil chemist/engineers, and asked numerous questions to liqui moly HQ in germany(you can email them direct...they are quick to respond). fyi i have a 2009 vw 2.5l w/ 85k miles. 35k miles was castrol from the dealer. 50k miles has been 5w40 liqui moly synthoil changed every 5-7.5k miles. more recently i discovered the additives and have run 10k miles on MoS2 and 5k miles on ceratec. the car only feels better as it ages, shes just getting broken in  next oil change ill get an analysis.


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Hello back good friends!*

You have no idea the personal satisfaction I have for seeing you all guys talking about things that most people - yes, most - know very little of. However, I see you are doing the right thing and discussing it like true oil men!
I am going to address some of your posts and taking it from the top:


All oil manufacturers use the same base stocks = not true at all. If so, then a quart of cheap would only differ from a quart of LIQUI MOLY due to the additive package used? Absolutely not true. Low end products have very low quality base oils. No two ways around it. And know this - the additive package you use has to be tuned to be type of base stocks you are going to blend it is, capische? This is chemistry, folks - not tapioca...
:facepalm:

Adding Ceratec to oil. PLEASE ADD IT TO NEW OIL - ALWAYS. Or, like nickbeezy said, you are wasting your money since it takes at least 600 miles to fully bond. Please understand one more thing - this is a state of the art latest generation friction modifier - not some backwater gumbo. So stop worrying about sludge. This is not thick molasses like some brands out there doing nothing more than dramatic increases in viscosity - then sludge!


Lausch - adding Ceratec is the absolutely best thing you can do to your engine - period. When you do it over a good quality high ash oil. Don't over fill. The Ceratec replaces equal amount of oil, one bottle per each 5 qts of oil. My W8 takes almost two since it takes over 9 qts. what they meant when they told you to run it fro 10 minutes then dump it along with the old oil the meant AN ENGINE FLUSH - NOT THE CERATEC!. if you want to flush your engine yhou want to use LIQUI MOLY ENGINE FLUSH. Add it to the OLD OIL without over filling. IDLE for 15 minutes then dump everything. I said IDLE - not drive it or rev it - keep it in mind. It is breaking down the oil and lubrication is at a minimum... Understood?


Lausch - LIQUI MOLY USA is all over the US. We are always present at most VAG enthusiast events. Come see us at SOWO, H2O, Waterfest, Baltimore Grand Prix, just days ago at Daytona with VW 50th Anniversary in Motorsports Event during the Rolex 24hrs...like you, we are huge VW/Audi Enthusiasts! NGP Rancing will be doing our B5 W8 6 sp soon so you will see it at shows with our street tag "EUROPPA". All the best.


vr64x4 - I respect your opinion. But know this: my 2004 Jetta GLI vr6 went up almost 30 miles per tankful when I switched form the factory fill Castrol to our Leichtlauf High Tech then added Ceratec. Can't fault that. These are facts with our brand that cannot be denied. This is WHY i came to work for this company - facts, no fluff. Look at all those lab tests on our products - impressive, don't you think? And I didn't even know of them until recently. Wanna see more? Go to Amazon. Check the reviews on our products. Why do you think so many say what they do?
Let me know. And if you come to our VW/audi events, please come by see me - Ludwig I will give you some samples for you to see for yourself!
:laugh:

2006_A3_2.0T - Chill. Top Tec 4100 has some latest approvals and it is an hybrid oil - both Gas and Diesel, since it is a low ash oil. Other than that it is NOT HARMING YOUR GAS ENGINE WHATSOEVER!!! RELAX!!! You have a great engine - give it a great oil - LIQUI MOLY LEICHTLAUF HIGH TECH 5W40 + a bottle of Ceratec. Repeat at every oil change. You do not need to add Ceratec at every oil change, it stays in the engine for 30K miles. But you have NOT damaged anything, relax.



AntiMatterMaus - i want to ask your permission to use your super title - "Awesomeness In A Can!" FANTASTIC! And so very true.
Listen - we know about the GL5 or the GL4+ (GL4 & GL5). If I were you with that cold honey your buddy dropped into your engine (good intention, I am sure) : take one quart off that stuff from your engine. Add a can of LIQUI MOLY ENGINE FLUSH. Star the engine and let it idle for 20 minutes. DO - NOT - REV - IT . DO - NOT - DRIVE - IT. Dump everything. Get some good oil there and a can of Ceratec. Let me know your impressions. Brau time.


:heart:eace:opcorn:


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Subscription to our contacts for our newsletter and prizes!*

Go to http://visitor.r20.constantcontact....CZ9PAn4N638cQKfjYBladqWlzut5T9IrPFKyR7dHq3ig=

to subscribe to our contacts!

:heart:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

liquimolyusa said:


> 2006_A3_2.0T - Chill. Top Tec 4100 has some latest approvals and it is an hybrid oil - both Gas and Diesel, since it is a low ash oil. Other than that it is NOT HARMING YOUR GAS ENGINE WHATSOEVER!!! RELAX!!! You have a great engine - give it a great oil - LIQUI MOLY LEICHTLAUF HIGH TECH 5W40 + a bottle of Ceratec. Repeat at every oil change. You do not need to add Ceratec at every oil change, it stays in the engine for 30K miles. But you have NOT damaged anything, relax.


Thanks!
but theres no available LEICHTLAUF HIGH TECH 5W40 over here, but the CERATEC bottle its here available.

So I will add a bottle of CERATEC and the TopTec 4100 oil. Is this the right way? thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> ...theres no available LEICHTLAUF HIGH TECH 5W40 over here, but the CERATEC bottle its here available.


Where are you located?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

lausch said:


> Where are you located?


North of Chile, Southamerica. Iquique is the name of the city.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

Great thread. I have a question.
As you may know, older VW TDI's with PD engines have faster than normal camshaft wear. Would Cera Tec Help prevent or slow down cam-wear on these cars?


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

ughhh. Any links to these products?

I need for 06 fsi Gli Post some links wanna give this a try


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

arismkv said:


> ughhh. Any links to these products?


http://www.liqui-moly.com


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm trying something new. I just got it today since its time to change the oil. I'm switching to this from the regular synthoil premium. I hope it is as good as everyone claims. 









Here's a quick comparison. Synthoil premium on the right and leichtlauf high tech on the left







scr


----------



## maceocc2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Me and the guys from work took a trip to the Liqui Moly distributor here in Ireland yesterday and went a bit crazy. I did a full service today so got to try out thw Ceratec, Ive heard good things.

Im taking a 1800 mile trip across Europe so looking forward to seeing rhe benefits


----------



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Hello Back Fans!!!*

Latest I have for you: our preparation for Southern Worthersee. I will be posting our program here so stay tuned! And yes - use that CERATEC with our LIQUI MOLY oil IF YOU LOVE YOUR ENGINES!

Talk to you tomorrow!
PS - we are looking for some good fans of LIQUI MOLY to become co-editors of this Oil Forum of yours right here at Vortex. If you are interested, please email me at [email protected]

Looking for your emails! Best, everyone!


----------



## pctechman (Dec 14, 2009)

*Recommendation?*

For my 2010 Jetta TDI with DSG transmission; I want the best lubricating, friction reducing oil and additive (Ceratec?) for the 2.0 diesel engine. Again for the DSG transmission the best synthetic fluid available and would you recommend using an additive in the tranny? The vehicle is street use only, no racing, has only a mild DSG reprogramming module to tighten shifts for better mileage and less wear. My goal is better mileage and overall longer drivetrain life. Where in my area can I purchase these products? (Suffolk County NY)


----------



## VDub15 (Mar 15, 2013)

I going to use the Lubro Moly (for some reason it says that still on their site even though I thought it had been changed to the original) 5w-40 Synthoil Premium/High Tech on my Mk4 1.8T is this the stuff I want to be using? I bought it from Autohausaz and was woundering if this is what I want or should I buy a different one in the future? I also bought the Liqui Moly Motor Clean. Will I be impressed with this purchase?


----------



## VDub15 (Mar 15, 2013)

Where would be the best place to purchase Liqui Moly products in Oregon.


----------



## bondtimbond (Mar 12, 2007)

*Confusion with Liqui Moly certification...*

So I ordered a bottle of Liqui Moly for my 06 VW TDI BRM engine from a well know online VW supplier, choosing the option that they listed as being for my car, and what they sent is Liqui Moly Diesel High Tech 5 W-40. I was surprised when I was sent this oil, since on the label on front of the bottle for certification approved is only VW 505.00. Right below that is says "Liqui Moly also recommends this oil for...505.01". This implies that this oil has NOT be approved and certified for VW 505.01. Several VW specialist online sellers list this oil is 505.01 and for the BRM engine however. So is this oil truly a fully certified VW 505.01 oil or not? To add to the confusion, on the Liqui Moly website for the product spec sheet for this same oil is DOES show it being approved for 505.01. I don't know what to believe.... Can anyone help?


----------



## Rofhnald (Jun 6, 2013)

Very satisfied with both!


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd get Liqui Moly, if it was easier to get. I tried a local distributor. I asked them to order the 10w40, since they only had the 5w40 stocked. It's either taking forever to get it delivered, or they have yet to order it for me. :banghead:


----------



## rodcosta (Apr 27, 2004)

*05 b5.5 1.8t*

Dear sir - what product would you recommend for a 2005 Passat 1.8T with about 115k miles in warm climate (Florida)? 

Thank you and please know I am insanely jealous of your unicorn W8.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

W8's are great... as long as you know how to work on them. Otherwise, it's not for the novice or amateur tech. Ask me how I know. :banghead:


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Interesting topic. I'm not too familiar with oil additives or trying different oils. My 2.0T Tiguan only has 20K on her so she's getting the dealer standard Castrol 5w-40. I asked them to switch to 5w-30 which the manual says is an approved oil and my request was denied. They say that they have seen too much engine damage from making that switch. So, can anyone say if this damage is because of inferior oil breaking down or is it just because the 5w-30 cannot handle the extreme heat? I'm reluctant about switching from 5w-40 while under warranty and may be too risky just to pick up a couple mpg's unless it's just a matter of using a quality oil.

I'd love to try switching to your oil and the additive. The Liqui-Moly website gave a helpful list of recommended oils for my 2.0T Tig, but which of the 6 different oils is best for me, here in Colorado? Summers are extremely hot and most of my driving is highway, 30K per year. Like most everyone else, I desire long engine life and improved mpg's. thx!


----------



## maceocc2 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm assuming it's the 2.0 TFSI engine (?)....

The extreme heat wouldn't be an issue for either grand oil to be honest. I use 5w-30 Top Tec 4200 in my Passat TDI, Diesels will generally have a higher combustion temperature as it uses compression rather than spark. 

I'm not sure what your mechanic was referring to by causing to much damage, to be honest I would have quizzed him further because it sounds like he was fobbing you off because the book says 5w-40. Liqui-Moly 5w-30 top tech 4200 is within grade for your car so shouldn't be an issue using it. 

The main difference between the two oils is that the 5w-40 is a slightly thicker at high temperature, using a thinner oil would mean it moves around more fluidly. If your car was ~20 years old I would say don't use thinner oil as it tends to leak through seals etc (e.g. a friends 1993 BMW 850CSI uses 5w-60 to stem leaking oil), but for a new car this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Yesterday I did the oil change and used:

Toptec 4200 5w30 and a bottle of Ceratec ... finally !

I heard it takes a lot to break in but today I feel the engine way smoother! :laugh:
cold startups are pretty smooth, and the engine revs smooth too, Iam very happy.

Before I was using Toptec 4100 5w40, it was nice but after 3000 miles the engine felt 
a bit harsh on cold start ups. 

The only issue is that I think it overfilled a bit, we pooped in like 4.6- 4.7 liters in the engine.
Is that harmful? like 100-200 cc more.. I will check the dipstick later. thanks


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Just got my Amazon order in with Liqui-Moly Leichtlauf 5w-40 and #2009 anti-friction additive. Ceratec not available here but to be honest, I didn't look beyond Amazon. I'll see how this goes and perhaps try the Ceratec on the next change. I remain cautiously optimistic about the benefits and will post again after logging a few thousand miles.

On my previous oil change by the dealer, they overfilled by about 1/2 qt. Has anyone out there used an extractor pump or have recommendations?


----------



## portuguesetuner (Aug 16, 2009)

What kind of range can Liqui-Moly Leichtlauf 5w-40 get (mileage) I drive a 2008 2.5 with 65k highway miles 50 to 100 miles a day. I currently go 5k between changed but im hearing compelling info that push for 10k+ between changes. I'm still on the fence about that. convention tells me 3k vw says 5k and "Experts" say 10k....what do you think. Thanks :beer:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

rodcosta said:


> Dear sir - what product would you recommend for a 2005 Passat 1.8T with about 115k miles in warm climate (Florida)?
> 
> Thank you and please know I am insanely jealous of your unicorn W8.


Mobil 1 0w-40 for $22 a 5qt bottle at Walmart.


----------



## AntiMatterMaus (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: "Awesomness In A Can"*

Liqui Moly, Permission granted!


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, even though I've only logged about 1k on my Liquimoly oil change with additive I've felt compelled to report here that I can't tell any difference in performance, smoothness or fuel economy running this oil. Zero gains in MPGs was a bit of a let down after reading this entire thread. I may try the Ceratec next change but I'll most likely use it with the Mobile 1 or the VW grade Casrol. Again, this is on a Tiguan 4MO so perhaps a lighter weight car may respond differently.


----------



## ptfelinedvalves (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re*

Liquid moly's main product is motor oil with MoS2 but there are also other lubricants with MoS2 and the additive MoS2 itself to be added by the end user during oil changes. Molyddenum disulfide enhances the lubrication quality of the oil and offers emergency operating features under harsh condition. It can be added to motor oils and to non-motor oils including gear oil, transmission oil or differentials oils.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Just an update: I've taken my Tiguan in for its last free oil change at the dealer. This time I switched from LM 5w40 to 5w30. Castrol, of course. I carefully monitor my MPGs since I put on 30k per year so I was surprised that my MPGs went up almost 5% with this lighter weight oil. Next oil change I'll plan to try the LM Top Tech 5w30 along with the Ceratec.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

run German Castrol if you want the best gas mileage you can get...

or for a couple more dollars a tank in gasoline you can have an engine that will last 300k and probably still be running when it either falls out of the rusty car or rolls away in the hands of some kid.


The manufacturer runs thin oil to get bonus points with the EPA. The EPA doesn't care what happens to the car after 100,000 miles, neither does the manufacturer because it no longer is competing with any significant market. So follow your manual exactly if you believe the life of a car is 100,000 miles.  In all fairness, they don't really tax cars for much that are over 100,000 miles anyway :laugh:


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*W8 passat 4 motion*

Any Issue With Your W8 Passat 4motion, I mIght Be Looking At One In The Near Future


----------



## Hermes (Mar 10, 2012)

*V-10 TDI lubrication*

Hello people. I bought a 2007 Touareg V-10 TDI used with 46k miles on it a couple months ago and so far I've put 15k miles and nothing but Lubri Molly in it, but it's due for its second oil change. I've decided that since I put so many highway miles on it, I'm not going to change out the oil entirely more often than every 20k miles with 5k mile filter changes. I'm about to pull the trigger on a $50 jug of Liqui Molly 2050 Synthoil Energy 0w-40 and the 2002 super diesel additive 300ml. The engine seems to be running well, but you never know how previous owners treat their vehicles so I'm wondering two things: Is there a less-expensive outlet to purchase your products, and is there any other or different lubricants you'd recommend I buy? I'll wait for an answer before purchasing these off of Amazon.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*Guten-Tag: Gotta ask you a few questions.....*

Just wanted to ask a few questions about the Liqui-Moly product line...

1)Is Liqui Moly Synthoil High-tech better than Leichtlauf 5w40....

I noticed the "Liqui Moly High-Tech Leichtlauf", your favorite, is "Synthetic Technology" while the "Liqui Moly Synthoil High-Tech is An actual Vollsynthese oil with Leichtlauf???

2)Is "Synthoil Premium" still Vollsynthese?

If you go onto the American Amazon website, you will note there to be two different Synthoil Premiums, BOTH are written in American Writing. One says "Liqui Moly Synthoil Premium- Synthetic Technology." The other says "Liqui Moly Synthoil Premium- Full Synthetic." Rumor has it that Liqui Moly has stopped shipping its PAO based oils to America some time ago, yet there are still two different types....

The real question is: Is the "Liqui Moly Synthoil Premium- Full synthetic" the same as the old "Synthoil Premium- Vollsynthese?"

3) Same thing for the 0w40, is the 0w40 that says Full Synthetic in American writing the same Vollsynthese formula that was used some time ago?


----------



## GOW-wolfie (Aug 13, 2013)

*In need of your help.*

After having read this wonderful post. I've decided to switch to Liqui Moly as the oil for my car.
I own a 2007 VW Jetta MKV Wolfsburg Edition. 2.5L I5
Ive always used fully synthetic oil and I'm wondering if the Liqui Moly Leichtlauf High Tech oil is fully synthetic. 
What's the difference between 5w-30 and 5w-40? 
I'm planning on adding the ceratec additive as well but I am not sure how to do it.
Do I just put the new oil and then add the ceratec afterwards?

My car uses 6 quarters of oil so do I need the 6 quarters of oil plus a can of ceratec? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

we use liqui-moly at our shop and i can say as a tech i am glad to have it. great line of products


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Schagephonic said:


> Just an update: I've taken my Tiguan in for its last free oil change at the dealer. This time I switched from LM 5w40 to 5w30. Castrol, of course. I carefully monitor my MPGs since I put on 30k per year so I was surprised that my MPGs went up almost 5% with this lighter weight oil. Next oil change I'll plan to try the LM Top Tech 5w30 along with the Ceratec.


OK, I have about 1200 miles on recent oil change using LM Top Tech 5w30 and Ceratec additive. Being wintertime and using winter formula fuel it's hard to make any empirical statements but the 2.0T engine is running smoothly and oil level remains constant. MPG's have improved just slightly (3.5%) but I'll continue to monitor. This oil was available at my local NAPA store for about the same price as Amazon, $55.00 per jug. With Ceratec being $23.00 a can and VW filter, this is the most expensive oil change I've ever performed but keep in mind that the Ceratec is said to remain effective for three oil changes before needing to add a fresh can. Is this saving me money on fuel? Probably not much, but I feel confident that I'm using an excellent spec'ed lubricant that should help keep my engine trouble-free. FWIW, I made a recent short highway trip at an average speed of 65 mph, resetting trip meter when entering the highway. Avg. Mpg was 33.5. I'd expect this number to improve in summer.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

After about 5K on the LM5w-30 I had the oil changed at the dealer because I didn't have the time or warm weather to change myself. I specified I wanted the 5w-30 (castrol) economy dropped back 1-2 mpg to where it was before the LM products.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Leichtlauf High Tech 5w40 2332*

What Is Your Opinion Of Leichtlauf High Tech 5w40 2332 On A VW VR6 24Valve Motor Vs Mobil 1 0W40


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

VWVR624V said:


> What Is Your Opinion Of Leichtlauf High Tech 5w40 2332 On A VW VR6 24Valve Motor Vs Mobil 1 0W40


cant comment on that, but I was going to use it, but had to change to Mobil 1, because of price and avabiality.

The 5L jug of LM High tech Leichtlauf 5w40 costs roughly 160 US dollars here... and Mobil 1 0w40 five liters costs 110 US dollars.

Iam very satisfied with Mobil 1 ... it doesnt have the extreme economy and great performance from the 5w30 Toptec 4200, but the engine feels smooth enough,
and if I need to refill down the road, the extra quart costs 20 dollars compared to the 32 dollars the quart of LM does... 

but I have to say that LM toptec 5w30 is a great oil ... I wanna try the Leichtlauf 5w40 but way to pricey.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> cant comment on that, but I was going to use it, but had to change to Mobil 1, because of price and avabiality.
> 
> The 5L jug of LM High tech Leichtlauf 5w40 costs roughly 160 US dollars here... and Mobil 1 0w40 five liters costs 110 US dollars.
> 
> ...



What Country Do U Live In That Its So Expensive. LM Toptec Is Low SAPS OIL I Would Not Recommend That


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

VWVR624V said:


> What Country Do U Live In That Its So Expensive. LM Toptec Is Low SAPS OIL I Would Not Recommend That


Chile southamerica 

Just curious, how a low saps oil can do harm to a FSI engine? I ask because it says "hybrid oil" for both gas and diesel engines. also low saps keeps the engine from carbon buildup a known issue on those engines. thx


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Chile southamerica
> 
> Just curious, how a low saps oil can do harm to a FSI engine? I ask because it says "hybrid oil" for both gas and diesel engines. also low saps keeps the engine from carbon buildup a known issue on those engines. thx


I Used A LOW SAPS Oil And It Just Gave Up When I Drove It Hard, Anything That Has A BMW LL-04 Is Bad Only Really For Diesels, Look For A BMW-LL-01 Which Is Good Oil Big Difference On Performance Handling Characteristics Mobil 1 0w40 Is A Good Example Of A BMW LL-01 Good Oil


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

VWVR624V said:


> I Used A LOW SAPS Oil And It Just Gave Up When I Drove It Hard, Anything That Has A BMW LL-04 Is Bad Only Really For Diesels, Look For A BMW-LL-01 Which Is Good Oil Big Difference On Performance Handling Characteristics Mobil 1 0w40 Is A Good Example Of A BMW LL-01 Good Oil


Thanks for the headups. How much damage my engine has because using this oil for 7k miles?


----------



## tikal (Jan 12, 2016)

I would like to give feedback on using MoS2 in my 2004 Passat. So far I am seeing around 3% gain in mileage in 100% city driving. If interested the details are here about my methodology:

Impact of using LiquiMoly MoS2 on fuel economy (2004 Passat) - TDIClub Forums

Also I no longer see small spots of oil from time to time on the driver side of the engine where the car gets parked (garage or driveway).


----------



## Talontd (Aug 9, 2004)

*This thread dead?*

It seems this thread is dead, and it seems Liquimolyusa hasn't replied in quite some time, but if anyone has an opinion or experience using several of these, i'd love to hear it:

I've recently purchased a 2008 VW GTI with a 2.0 FSI Turbo motor @62k miles. I have decided to use Liqui Moly exclusively after doing a lot of research. Unfortunately, I have been unable to determine the optimal oil to use.

I will be using the "Liqui Moly 2037 Pro-Line Engine Flush" before my 1st oil change, and the "Liqui Moly (20002) Cera Tec Friction Modifier" in my 1st oil change, then as needed. I drive approximately 75miles a day and will be upgrading the car to approx 350hp from the 200hp stock motor. I have narrowed it down to 3 types of oil, but am stuck on the decision. Choices are:

Liqui Moly (2332) Leichtlauf High Tech 5W-40
Liqui Moly (3701) Top Tec 4100 5W-40
Liqui Moly (2041) Synthoil Premium 5W-40

I know they are all "good oils" and meet my VW 502.00 spec. I probably couldn't go wrong using any of them, but which one is best for a modified car driven roughly, daily?


----------



## OldBeater (Jan 13, 2017)

If you look at the various VW tuning sites that sell oil change kits got GTIs. Their liquimoly kits always use Leichtlauf High Tech 5W-40. I've never read anything that explains why people gravitate towards it, but that's what you'll notice most people are putting into their GTIs when they choose to go with Liquimoly.

For that reason, I decided to go with Leichtlauf High Tech 5W-40 on my GTI.


----------



## jacie6056 (Dec 2, 2017)

liquimolyusa said:


> *Hello Everyone!*
> 
> We at *LIQUI MOLY* are proud to be here interacting with you and helping you in any way we can on matters of lubrication. If it has moving parts it needs lubrication. Even when it doesn't - it still needs it since corrosion protection is one of the main purposes of lubrication. Lubrication is a science - not voodoo. It is measured in microns, milligrams and infinitesimal units - not rabbit ears or dove tails. And it doesn't accept tales - only facts. What your older brother knows about oil - is probably already outdated. The pace of change is fast - and we are here to assist you, to be of service to you. So, give us your questions and your opinions.
> We look forward to hear from all of you.
> ...


Can I use ceretec with DSG wet clutch? I do see the product label said not use in wet clutch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwintraining (Dec 20, 2016)

How high is the ash content in the Leichtlauf in q percentage? I'm trying to compare that to what Mutol offers. I do this out of curiosity. And because I'm bored right now haha. I also do this so I can give advice to my fellow car enthusiasts. I drive a 2013 GTI Autobahn Edition. Just clicked over 49,000 miles.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwintraining (Dec 20, 2016)

OldBeater said:


> If you look at the various VW tuning sites that sell oil change kits got GTIs. Their liquimoly kits always use Leichtlauf High Tech 5W-40. I've never read anything that explains why people gravitate towards it, but that's what you'll notice most people are putting into their GTIs when they choose to go with Liquimoly.
> 
> For that reason, I decided to go with Leichtlauf High Tech 5W-40 on my GTI.


Not all do. I know some tuners prefer Liqui Moly. Whole some tuners prefer Mutol (APR)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Looking for a decent oil for a 2000 Audi tt. Fukky built motor on a s362 turbo making over 500whp. Calico coated bearing. Motor professionally built. I want protection. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

jacie6056 said:


> Can I use ceretec with DSG wet clutch? I do see the product label said not use in wet clutch


:facepalm:


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

dhenry said:


> ceratec is TUV certified so this is not snake oil


Could you explain a little about what that actually means, and some info on the TUV test protocols please. Thank you.

Also, where can I get some snake oil to compare?


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

If Ceratec is so awesome, why don't any FULLY approved oils come with it as part of their chemistry? 

....but it's NOT snake oil.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

A.Junkie said:


> If Ceratec is so awesome, why don't any FULLY approved oils come with it as part of their chemistry?
> 
> ....but it's NOT snake oil.


I think you've hit every oil thread on here as well as well as BITOG and golfmk7..amazing!


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

A.Junkie said:


> If Ceratec is so awesome, why don't any FULLY approved oils come with it as part of their chemistry?
> ...but it's NOT snake oil.



Many oils come with moly or boron, or both additives. But, not all do. Whether you need an overdose of additives of it or not is for you to decide. 

Another issue is the ash/IVD/intake ports deposits and carbon buildup... some additives feed these issues. When you have 'unknown quality' oil filtration, no OE installed catch cans or PCV filtration, and the automaker refuses to switch to double(MPFI+GDI) injection to avoid intake valve/port/manifold deposits, they have the 'oil as your only defense. So, lets make the oil have the least 'ash' content, lower than typical NOACK, and low TEOST deposits.... as the FIX for the crud issues. Its cheap and the owner pays for maintenance. And, who cares if the camshaft lobes, lifters, fuel pump followers,.... all self destruct with your OE super long life additive free oil. 

Some automakers are stepping over the line when they balance expected component life, warranty expense, owner hassle, owner cost, and the known issues that will occur(hopefully outside their actuaries' warranty calculations). 

Its not like VW has a history of making perfect engines.


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

I decided against reduced SAPS oil.

It's nice that someone picked-up on my info about MB 229.5, nobody else spoke of it, and it puts VW 502 to shame. I hope you make good use of the info, and tip off people on other threads & forums. :wave:


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

A.Junkie said:


> I decided against reduced SAPS oil.
> 
> It's nice that someone picked-up on my info about MB 229.5, nobody else spoke of it, and it puts VW 502 to shame. I hope you make good use of the info, and tip off people on other threads & forums. :wave:


But most 502s are 229.5s as well and posses both appeovals.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

6k OCI on LM Leichtlauf 5W40. Changed early for Stage 2 IS20 upgrade. Looks great.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

